# cabergoline sandoz to stop milk flow



## lotsky

Hi

I have been prescribed cabergoline sandoz to stop milk flow. I have been breastfeeding twins and my boobs are so so big with a collossal amount of milk flow. How long will it take for the milk to dry up. After nearly 6 months of feeding I have got them used to bottles and now I need to stop for my own health. The GP gave me 2 pills half a pill per day for 2 days. Each pill is 0.5 mg. 

I hope the milk will go away soon...


----------



## mazv

Hi lotsky,

Well done you bf the twins for this long  The cabergoline should pretty much work right away and over-ride your body's natural prolactin hormone which stimulates the milk production. Your system will switch itself off and if you are no longer feeding then the lack of physical stimulaiton of the nipple will also mean that the system stays switched off. Basically the tablets are just to kick start the shut down and you shoud see supply dry up within a few days (although some people do still find the odd leak after stopping   )

Hope all well with your 3 

Maz x


----------



## lotsky

Hi Thanks so much for your reply. I have had to express a few times while taking the course due to HORRENDUS pressure on the breast. I ve just manually expressed though, to 'relieve the excess'. 
I took the last half pill yesterday at 5pm at night. This morning my boobs were so full I was able to express 170 cc from each side, just to relieve the excess. 

I do notice a 'slight' decrease in milk supply, but I have not dried up by any sense of the word. A better description would be that its clogged my ducts up and all the milk is painfully backed up behind.

I know this sounds so ridiculous but I'm so tempted to go back and let the boys have the last feed of the day and first feed in the morning on the boob. If the milks still there it seems so stupid to be pumping it away, its not really buying me any 'me' time as was planned.
How soon can I give it to them, i.e 24 hours, a week, a month, ? After taking the last cabergoline? 

My trio are doing great, how is it with you? 

Thanks so much for your advice, so very appreciated. 

xLotsky x


----------



## mazv

Hi Lotsky,

Sorry to hear milk still coming   Have had a read of the drug info and according to studies the dose you took is effective for about 85% of women in suppressing lactation and reducing breast engorgement. Also reckons that symptoms should resolve within 10 days for over 98% of women. So looks like you might just have to persevere for a few more days before things fully settle   Sorry! The cabergoline effects last in the body for quite some time so will still be working up to 3 weeks after you've taken the tablets. Unfortunately there is no information about the amount of drug that gets into breastmilk so can't offer any advice on whether it is still okay to breastfeed them or not as I don't know the answer (at home just now and not got access to specialist books but I can check further tomorrow at work if I get the time)

Glad all well with the kids  All good with me, just back from a fab week in sunny Spain but back to work  L turning into a right wee madam now   really begininng to talk now and quite clear in her wants and dislikes   'No' is usually accompanied by stamping of the feet, shaking of the head and waving of the hand just to make sure she gets her point across     It'll be the same in your house too I bet 

Hope all settles for you soon  
Maz x


----------



## lotsky

Ha ha yes, our little madam s first words were not Papa or Mama, but 'oh NO' everything is "oh NO" especially bed time. Thats a massive "OH NOOOOOOO"

Glad you had a nice week away, a bit of sunny Spain sounds great fun.

Thanks for advising me about the breast milk, I think I wont feed them for a few weeks and see how it goes re engorgement. Hopefully by the time I could feed them again the milk is gone anyway.... I must say the stuff I pumped tonight seemed a little 'green' - I don't trust the milk by a long shot yet. 

x Lotsky x


----------



## mazv

Green!!!!   Ermmm do keep an eye on it to make sure you aren't developing any local infection or blockage 

Glad everything else good; don't you just love speaking toddlers    

Maz x


----------

